# Traurige Nachricht



## Anglerboard-Team (21. März 2006)

Mit großer Bestürzung erfuhren wir heute Morgen vom plötzlichen Tod unseres Mitglieds "heinerv".
Viele Boardies durften Heiner auf den zahlreichen Treffen die er besuchte, kennen und schätzen lernen.
Mit Heiner haben wir nicht nur einen Boardie, sondern auch einen wunderbaren Menschen, verloren.
Unser ganzes Mitgefühl und Beileid gilt Heiners Familie und Freunden.


----------



## Mac Gill (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie & Freunden...


----------



## Karstein (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Finde gerade keine Worte...

Mein bestürztes Beileid allen Angehörigen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie und Freunden... Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen. Ich bin sprach- und fassungslos!!!!


----------



## ralle (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid !


----------



## JunkieXL (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

kannte ihn nicht, trotzdem mein Beileid und Kraft in diesen schweren Stunden!


----------



## Kunze (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Hallo!

Unfassbar...

Mein aufrichtiges Beleid gilt seiner Familie und Freunden.


----------



## Achim_68 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid...


----------



## bine (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich fasse es nicht, immer müssen die Guten so früh gehen!!! :c 
Mein Beileid gilt den Angehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

*Beileid den Hinterbliebenden.*


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Freunden & der Familie.


----------



## wodibo (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich bin sprachlos.
Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Tiffy (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## HD4ever (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

schon der zweite Trauerfall heute ...  |uhoh:
auch hier mein *herzliches Beileid* !!!!!​


----------



## Lachsy (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Unser aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## addy123 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ebenfalls mein aufrichtiges Beileid und viel Kraft der Familie und den Freunden!
Ist schlimm wenn einer von uns geht!!!


----------



## esox_105 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## ollidi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Ich habe Heiner als eine ganz tollen Boardie kennengelernt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Stefan6 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Mr. Lepo (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie und den Freunden.


----------



## meeresdrachen (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

@all,

mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen.

meeresdrachen aus Kiel


----------



## Reisender (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenden.....


----------



## Fischdödl (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Einfach nur Krass...Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## tidecutter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## honeybee (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Anni (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

ich bin sehr bestürzt und traurig über diese nachricht 

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an seine Familie


----------



## Robert (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich hab mit ihm einen lieb gewonnenen Freund verloren
und weiß jetzt nicht recht was sich sagen soll,
ausser dass er mir auf den Treffen sehr fehlen wird.

Ich wünsche seiner Familie viel Kraft in dieser harten Zeit
der Trauer.

Robert


----------



## Pete (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

...bin fassungslos...heiner, du warst ein großartiger typ...kannte dich ja nur von den treffen in berlin, aber deine bescheidene und freundliche art wird mir in erinnerung bleiben...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ebenfalls mein aufrichtiges Beileid ich kannte Heiner zwar nicht, aber es ist immer schlimm wenn einer zu früh geht ! 
Ich wünsche viel Kraft der Familie den Freunden und allen Angehörigen!


----------



## zg (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Wie kann denn sowas sein? Ich kann es nicht fassen... Dachte, ihn an diesem Wochenende in Gibacht zu treffen...

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an seine Familie.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch von mir aufrichtige Anteilnahme an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## man_of_fishing (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Auch ich wünsche der Familie und den Freunden in dieser schweren Zeit viel Kraft!


----------



## fette beute (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## robi_N (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie und Freunden


----------



## Supporter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Angelwebshop (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Gehen müssen wir alle einmal, 

das ist gewiss kein Trost für die Angehörigen und Freunde

denen mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl gilt.


----------



## havkat (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid allen die ihn kannten.


----------



## Tüdel (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

... unmöglich, die richtigen Worte zu finden ...


----------



## M.P. (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Bodo (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## kossiossi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Dachte auch ich würde ihn am Wochenende in Gibacht wiedersehen.  

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an seine Familie.


----------



## Case (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Aufrichtiges Beileid an Familie und Freunde

Case


----------



## Kurzer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid an die Familie und Freunde


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Familie, Freunde und Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## sebastian (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Herzliches Beileid !


----------



## schlimpi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie und Freunden!

MFG  schlimpi


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

*Beileid den Hinterblieben**de*
*mehr kann man leider dazu nicht sagen *


----------



## Coasthunter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch wenn ich Heiner nicht kannte: Mein tiefes Mitgefühl an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Dorschjäger (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Daniel1986 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Kannte ihn zwar nicht, aber auch von mir aufrichtiges Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen


----------



## fabi91 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Es ist ein Mensch von uns gegangen der eigentlich noch lange hätte bleiben sollen!

Mein herzliches Beileid allen trauernden
                                                       fabi


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein *herzliches Beileid* den Hinterbliebenen!!!!!


----------



## MelaS72 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

kannte ihn zwar nicht, aber mein aufrichtiges Beileid an Familie und Freunde


----------



## Tooommy (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Kann mich nur den anderen Bordies anschließen.


----------



## anguilla 320 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Alles Liebe und gute den hinterbliebenen in den
schweren Stunden.


----------



## rob (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

mein aufrichtiges beileid


----------



## Schwedenfahrer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie


----------



## ShogunZ (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch von meiner Seite mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Luzifer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

auch von mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid an der Familie


----------



## Barschfreak (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

hi leute|uhoh: 

auch von mir ein herzliches beileid auch wenn ich ihn 
nicht kannte!!!:c#c  


gruss barschfreak


----------



## arno (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Moin!
Mein herzlichstes Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## Kalle25 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Sveni90 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Von meiner Seite auch Aufrichtiges Beileid an allen Hinterbliebenen


----------



## Wulli (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt den Angehörigen und Freunden!

Wulli


----------



## uwe103 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen und Kraft für die kommende Zeit.


----------



## Seebaer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch von mir aufrichtiges Beileid - mögen die Strahlen der Sonne bald das Herz wieder erwärmen.


----------



## Hummer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid

Petri

Hummer


----------



## wolfderangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Es ist schwer das ein Guter Anglerfreund / Kamerad von uns geht :c , zwar ist er für mich unbekannt aber ich denke das er jeden zum lachen brachte.

*Daher spreche ich mein Beileid für die Hinterbliebenden und deren Freunde aus.*

Und das er in allen Herzen drin sei den ihn kannten.

ein trauriges "Petri Heil"

vom Wolfderangler


----------



## zanderzocker1 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid !


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich bin geschockt, traurig und den Tränen nahe!

*SERVUS Heiner*!!!!!

Ein ans Herz gewachsener Boardie, den ich nie vergessen werde aufgrund seiner liebenswerten Art.

Mein Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## Jirko (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

...es ist unfassbar und es fehlen einem die worte ... mein aufrichtiges beileid gilt allen familienangehörigen & bekannten... ich kann´s einfach nicht glauben... du wirst stets einen platz in unseren herzen haben heiner!


----------



## Ronen (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch ich möchte seiner Familie und seinen Freunden mein tiefstes Beileid aussprechen.


----------



## Bambutscha (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid der Familie & Freunden.


----------



## snofla (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

mein beileid an seine ganze familie und an seine freunde


diese traurigen nachrichten kommen in letzter zeit viel zu oft


----------



## masch1 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich bin sehr traurig die Nachricht vom Tod unseres Heiner lesen zu müssen

Ich denke an die vielen schönen Stunden die ich mit ihm in geselliger Runde auf vielen Board-Treffen mit ihm verbringen durfte 

Mein Beileid an seine Famielie


----------



## Fischbox (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie & all denen die ihn gerne hatten.

Leider habe ich Heiner nie persönlich kennenlernen dürfen.


----------



## nordmann49 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Bin sehr traurig über diese Nachricht.
Einer den man nicht verlieren möchte.
Er war es, der mir dieses Forum nähergebracht hat.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie


----------



## Bolle (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl gilt den Freunden und Verwandten.
Servus!


----------



## Superingo (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Es ist einfach nicht zu glauben. Es ist so schade das er so früh gehen
musste :cHab mich schon gefreut ihn dieses Wochenende wieder zu sehen.
Er war immer so freundlich und voller Lebenslust.  Unfassbar :c:c:c
Meine aufrichtige Anteilname gilt den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Aal777 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich kannte ihn zwar nicht persönlich aber auch mein Aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie und den Freunden


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid der Familie und Freunden


Der   STF


----------



## symphy (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid spreche ich der Familie und den Freunden aus..............


----------



## Stingray (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid an allen Hinterbliebenen.

Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich kann es kaum fassen....


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie und allen Freunden und Bekannten.


----------



## Timmy (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Morgen um 15 Uhr wird Heiner beigesetzt.

Ein Bouquet mit der Aufschrift 
"*In stillem Gedenken an unseren Stammtischgründer, Deine Freunde vom Anglerboard*" wird an seinem Grab liegen.


----------



## netzeflicker (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Warum?

   die Frage aller Fragen  so oft gestellt und die Antwort weiß doch niemand

                                    mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Bärliner (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie, Freunden und Bekannten  .....


----------



## kämml (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Mein Beileid seiner Familie und allen die Ihn kannten und gerne mochten.


----------



## tanner (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid an allen Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## wirbel (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

mein beileid an familie und freunde


----------



## Wallerknaller (23. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich spreche den Angehörigen und Freunden meine aufrichtige 
Anteilnahme aus.

Sers Heiner machs gut auf Deiner letzten Reise, ich werde Dich, Deine
freundliche Art und Dein nettes Wesen vermissen...


Wallerknaller


----------



## Nick_A (24. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß die Verabschiedung beim Norwegentreffen ein bzw. DER Abschied für immer sein sollte. 

Dabei bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß wir uns alle beim Pilkergießen wiedersehen würden.

Ich werde Heiner -mit seiner freundlichen, ruhigen und absolut unaufdringlichen Art- nicht vergessen...

...einfach fruchtbar !

Mein tiefes Beileid gilt seiner Familie, allen Angehörigen und Freunden.

Wir haben alle einen wirklich feinen Menschen und Angelkollegen verloren.


----------



## Alexander2781 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich kannte Heiner vom Wintertreffen und vom 4. BBT und lernte ihn als lustigen und geselligen Mann kennen, dem 5. BBT wird was fehlen. Heiner, ich werde Dich nie vergessen.
Mein Beileid gilt den Angehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## Rossitc (24. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Ich bin fassungslos ob dieser traurigen Nachricht!
Auch ich lernte Heiner bei diversen Treffen als geselligen Kameraden kennen, der mir wirklich fehlen wird!

Mein Beleid und Mitgefühl gehört seiner Familie und all seinen zahlreichen Freunden!


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Wann wir gehen müssen wissen wir nicht... 

sicher ist nur das es für jeden irgendwann soweit ist...

Wir können uns nicht aussuchen wie lange wir leben aber wir können die Zeit die uns bleibt sinnvoll und mit dem Herzen nutzen.

Heiner, ich habe Dich nicht mehr kennenlernen dürfen, wie viele andere auch.

Die, die Dich kannten werden Dich weiter in ihrem Herzen tragen, ich selbst werde Dich als netten und immer hilfsbereiten Bordie und Menschen in Erinnerung behalten.

Es grüßt in eine Welt, die wir Lebenden nicht kennen...

Steffen


----------



## Nordangler (24. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Meines tiefes Beileid für die Familie und Freunde.

Sven


----------



## ebbe (24. März 2006)

*AW: Traurige Nachricht*

Auch vom mir ein aufrichtiges Beileid und Kraft für die Familie und Freunde in diesen schweren Stunden.

Ebbe


----------

